# Tutt'e due vs. tutte e due



## Akire72

La discussione è nata qui



> Originalmente inviato da *Akire72*
> solitamente quando ci sono due vocali vicine si mette l'apostrofo (come in questo caso, si dice l'apostrofo non lo apostrofo). Nel caso di tutt'e due non si sente perché è sempre una e, ma, ad esempio, si scrive l'amaca e non la amaca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Tutt' e due" è piu' elegante ma scrivere "tutte e due" non penso si possa considerare un errore;i tuoi esempi comunque riguardano degli articoli che in genere si apostrofano sempre.
Click to expand...

Beh, non è proprio così. Diciamo che tutte e due può ritenersi accettabile. Sicuramente gli articoli si apostrofano sempre, ma la regola direbbe che lo si deve fare ogni qual volta si trovino due vocali vicine, e non si può effettuare un troncamenteo (come ad esempio per qual è) vedi ad esempio: quant'altro, quand'anche, anch'io ecc.

Rimando a questo sito molto interessante che tratta di problemi simili e a proposito della'apostro dice:


> Piaccia o no, la regoletta è semplice e si trova in qualunque testo scolastico. Alcune parole possono perdere un pezzetto alla fine sia davanti a vocale sia davanti a consonante: _uno_ diventa _un gatto_ e _un amico_. In questo caso abbiamo un *troncamento*, e non si usa l'apostrofo. Altre possono essere tagliate solo davanti a vocale: _una_ rimane _una gatta_, ma diventa _un'amica_. Questa è l'*elisione*, e ci vuole l'apostrofo.


----------



## daniele712

Il sito è molto interessanto consiglio anche agli altri di andarvi a dare un occhiata.
Tuttavia dice solo quando e come si usa l'apostrofo,che si scrive quel cane e non quel'cane ,quest'anno e non quest anno.
Ma non che sia obbligatorio usare la forma con l'apostrofo(almeno non mi pare ne parli).
Io personalmente preferisco tutte e due a tutt'e due e un altro anno a un altr'anno mentre probabilmente quest'anno è preferibile a questo anno(ma siccome ho un conto sospeso con l'apostrofo spesso e volentieri scrivo questo anno questo arnese).


Unica eccezione è l'espressione 'questo e quest'altro'  dove l'apostrofo mi pare obbligatorio.


----------



## Akire72

Scusami ma se ho appena citato: "la regoletta è semplice e si trova in qualsiasi grammatica scolastica" (v. sopra!!!)...

Direi che questa regola si applica a tutte le parole, quindi anche a *tutt'e due* (che fra l'altro io ho sempre visto scritto così e non vedo perché dovrebbe essere scritto senza l'apostofo!)


----------



## daniele712

A me era parso che parlasse degli articoli determinativi e indeterminativi. Rivedendo il testo in effetti sembra sottintendere vada usato sempre.
Ma adesso ho fatto un rapido controllo con un motore di ricerca : ho cercato quest'animale e questo animale , quest'avvenimeno e questo avvenimento(prova anche tu se vuoi).
Risultato nel primo caso un uso 3 volte superiore di 'questo animale' e nel secondo un uso circa doppio di 'questo avvenimento'(mentre questo anno è rarissimo,almeno su internet).
Questo testimonia come l'uso dell 'apostrofo per questo, altro ,tutto, non sia prevalente.
Milioni di esempi :tutti errori grammaticali?


----------



## Akire72

Ho provato a cercare alltro con 2 L quindi palesemente errato. Risultato? 739 record... non aggiungo altro!  E questa è solo una parola, m'immagino se cominciassi a fare un censimento!!!  Ricordo e cito il forero Paulfromitaly, che la ricerca su Internet non è una fonte molto attendibile per risolvere questioni grammaticali  

*La regola c'è*. Se poi la vogliamo ignorare, questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## daniele712

Aspetta. Io sono andato a leggere alcuni dei testi equivalenti e non erano una fantasia del motore di ricerca.
E hai dimenticato di  riportare il rapporto con la ricerca di altro scritto correttamente.A me da un un rapporto di 100.000 a 1.
Tu sostieni che la regola stabilisce che usando questo altro e tutto è obbligatorio(non consentito) mettere l'apostrofo.Su questo non entro nel merito , ma di sicuro,se è così, non è troppo rispettata!


----------



## tie-break

Infatti é proprio questo il punto: la regola CONSENTE o VIETA?
Io penso che consenta l'apostrofo anche perché mi risulta veramente difficile accettare che "TUTTE E DUE" grammaticalmente sia un errore.


----------



## daniele712

tie-break said:


> Infatti é proprio questo il punto: la regola CONSENTE o VIETA?
> Io penso che consenta l'apostrofo anche perché mi risulta veramente difficile accettare che "TUTTE E DUE" grammaticalmente sia un errore.


Salvo la grammatica citata da Akire la penseri esattamente come te,troverei difficile accettare che tutte e due o questo animale siano un errore.E la mia prima interpretazione era che la grammatica citata da Akire CONSENTISSE e NON IMPONESSE l'uso dell'apostrofo in questi casi e l'imponesse per gli articoli determinativi e indeterminativi.


----------



## jazyk

Più sugli apostrofi.
A me *mi *piacciono gli apostrofi.


----------



## Akire72

Non so, io trovo molto dispendioso farne a meno. in realtà poi nella lingua parlata si fanno molte più elisioni di quelle poi riportate graficamente nella lingua scritta, quindi... Mi vengon in mente molti esempi: tutt'altro, tutt'a(d) un tratto, tutt'al più, quand'anche, foss'anche. Lo stesso tutt'e due: e se fosse stato *tutti e due* invece che *tutte e due?* Non è più dispendioso dover concordare per genere e numero invece che usare un piccolisimo segno diacritico che ti leva il pensiero?


----------



## Akire72

daniele712 said:


> Tu sostieni che la regola stabilisce che usando questo altro e tutto è obbligatorio(non consentito) mettere l'apostrofo.Su questo non entro nel merito , ma di sicuro,se è così, non è troppo rispettata!



Beh, sai, per questo... sai quanti "ignorantoni" ci sono in Italia?!? Persino i Laureati fanno *o*rrori (come li chiamava la mia maestra elementare) d'ortografia!!!


----------



## daniele712

Non so quanto possa essere utile ma provo a integrare la discussione con alcuni link. 
Il primo primo,parlando dell'elisione,dice che è obbligatoria SOLO in presenza di articoli  o preposizioni articolate al singolare(ovviamente quando ci siano i presupposti lo obolo->l'obolo). Gli altri sono pagine di 'Scoglilingua' forum di De Rienzo sul Corriere della Sera,in cui ci sono osservazioni interessanti sull'uso dell'apostrofo. E in cui,rispondendo a una domanda(sull'uso di  " di  o d' ") riguardo all'elisione,il linguista risponde scrivendo 'tutto e due' : dimostrando non solo di considerare il termine corretto ma di preferirlo a "tutt'e due ".

Ecco i link :http://www.locuta.com/elis.html (sito che consiglio ai madrelingua inglesi) ; http://www.corriere.it/Rubriche/Scioglilingua/sioglilingua060902.shtml e
http://www.corriere.it/Rubriche/Scioglilingua/2004/23gennaio.shtml


----------



## Akire72

Da uno che scrive sopratutto con una T sola non possiamo che aspettarci che scriva *tutto e due  ops... tutte e due...*


----------



## daniele712

Akire72 said:


> Da uno che scrive sopratutto con una T sola non possiamo che aspettarci che scriva *tutto e due  ops... tutte e due...*


Non è un argomento(a parte che sopratutto e' italiano corretto).
In ogni caso io non sono De Rienzo.Molti altri scrittori e traduttori preferiscono la forma senza elisione.

Ps Non raccolgo altrimenti potrei risponderti:'ha parlato Dante Alighieri'


----------



## Akire72

daniele712 said:


> Non è un argomento(a parte che sopratutto e'  è italiano corretto).
> In ogni caso io non sono De Rienzo.Molti altri scrittori e traduttori preferiscono la forma senza elisione.
> 
> Ps Non raccolgo altrimenti potrei risponderti:'ha parlato Dante Alighieri'


 
Di solito *e'* con l'apostrofo anziché *è* viene considerato errore in quanto antica forma in disuso (peraltro in uso quoridiano solo in Toscana) di *ei --> egli*. 

Hai proprio un brutto rapporto con gli apostrofi, eh? Eppure sono così carini...


----------



## DANI.ela

*S*alve gente!

*M*a dire "tutte due"  invece? *I*o lo uso spesso. E' un errore?


*A*ltirmenti onde evitare*,* usiamo: entrambe!


----------



## MünchnerFax

Beh, se dici _tutte due_, parimenti devi anche essere pronta a dire _tutti due, _e mi riesce difficile credere che tu lo dica. 

Benvenuta nel forum.


----------



## bubu7

Tra parentesi *scrivere* _tutte due_ obbligherebbe a una pronuncia diversa rispetto a _tutt'e due_ o _tutte e due_.

_Tutte due_ si pronuncia /tuttedue/.

_Tutte e due_ e _tutt'e due_ si pronunciano entrambe /tutteddue/.


----------



## DANI.ela

bubu7 said:


> Tra parentesi *scrivere* _tutte due_ obbligherebbe a una pronuncia diversa rispetto a _tutt'e due_ o _tutte e due_.
> 
> _Tutte due_ si pronuncia /tuttedue/.
> 
> _Tutte e due_ e _tutt'e due_ si pronunciano entrambe /tutteddue/.


 
Ma no!
*Io* le pronuncio uguali le D.
M*i*ca doppie.


----------



## bubu7

Allora devi essere originaria dell'Italia settentrionale. 
Nell'italiano standard le due pronunce sono distinte perché la _e_ congiunzione (derivata dalla _et_ latina) provoca il raddoppiamento della consonante iniziale della parola successiva.


----------



## violadaprile

bubu7 said:


> Allora devi essere originaria dell'Italia settentrionale.
> Nell'italiano standard le due pronunce sono distinte perché la _e_ congiunzione (derivata dalla _et_ latina) provoca il raddoppiamento della consonante iniziale della parola successiva.



A me il raddoppiamento non risulta in nessun caso: "e certo" "e dimmi" "e questo e quello".
A meno che le due parole nel tempo non si siano unite, come in "eccetera". In questo caso la grafia segue la pronuncia.

Io uso l'apostrofo solo quando scrivo a mano. E non sempre. Con la tastiera scrivo "tutte e due" e "tutti e due". Tento di sostituire con entrambi/entrambe ma non sempre mi sembra utile allo stile che sto usando.

Peraltro per lo più pronuncio anche scandito.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Strana la vita. 
Lo Zingarelli, alla voce *Tutto*, mi dà: 

[...] Seguito da un numerale indica che quel numero è considerato proprio nella sua interezza: _c'erano tutti e due_; _li ho conosciuti tutti e cinque_; _bisogna considerare tutt'e tre le possibilità_ [...].

Sembrano ragionevoli le seguenti osservazioni:
1. "Seguito da un numerale". In realtà fra la forma di "tutto" e il numerale è comparsa una fantomatica "e", di cui non viene spiegata la funzione
2. La forma con elisione, evidentemente solo nel caso del femminile, sembra essere l'unica possibile, dato che non vengono dati esempi con "... tutte e + _numerale... _" 

Ce n'è abbastanza per chi, come Viola e il sottoscritto scrivono "tutte e due" da una vita.
Unica pseudo-consolazione, almeno per me, il fatto che io pronuncio /tutte'due/, quasi fosse scritto "Tutte due"..... Che poi, a ben guardare, non mi pare neppure una così grossa bestialità.

Saluti cari.

GS


----------

